# Communities > Modern-era Swords and Collecting Community > Modern Production Katanas >  How do cheap ebay crappytanas achieve Damascus pattern?

## Simon Robbins

Ok, I know they're junk, but I was just wondering how the cheap katanas of Chinese origin (proclaiming to be antique Japanese for £40!!) achieve the convincing folded Damascus pattern on the blade, considering folded steel swords are usually found at the higer end of the practical price range?

Thanks,

Si

----------


## Dave Drawdy

folding low grade steel is easy.  proper shaping and tempering is the hard part.  

Dave

----------


## MRusso

> folding low grade steel is easy.  proper shaping and tempering is the hard part.  
> 
> Dave


Indeed, proper shaping seems to be one of the hardest part. Looking at the kissaki we can tell if the katana is a cheap one or not.

----------


## Ron Salter

Some of that "damascus" look is an etch. I bought a cheapy folded tanto for polishing practice and it looked like damascus ie: you could see the folded pattern from across the room. After some 1000grit wet and dry it was gone revealing a much finer pattern.This blade was so cheap and nasty the kissaki wasn't even counter polished it was brushed with silver paint and a course brush!

----------


## michael wilson

I bet those folded layers are fatal flaws waiting to happen IMO 

Daves right  - creating those layers will be the most easiest part 
the lines and the kissaki though usually look like they were forged with a catapult ,

what amazes me is who actually buys these things ?

Mick

----------


## Ron Salter

I think they use folded bar stock, bought in on the cheapies, they dont fold it themselves.The steel itself looks OK,just poorly shaped and very questionable (if any on the example I bought) heat treat.

----------


## Kenneth, H.

> folding low grade steel is easy.  proper shaping and tempering is the hard part.  
> 
> Dave


Correct.

Most of those swords are made from iron and low carbon steel which folds easilly. The amount of folds can be everything from 50 to a few hundred, and the pattern is brought out by strong etching.
Propper shaping is easy, but most producers are not aware of what a propper shape is, and they dont really care either. It wouldnt take much effort getting the blade into correct geometry and shape, but what the heck.. It sells! Why go through the extra trouble...

Best regards, Kenneth A.H.

----------


## michael wilson

But how do they make them so bad ? how do they get them to look like they were soaked in urine and buried for a month ?  unless thats what they do  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

ive seen some gunto rip offs that where close enough to fool the uneducated but the price gives it away every time $4.99 buy it now with shipping at $99 ,  wondetr what these things are actually worth ,


Mick

----------


## Sean Stonebridge

> But how do they make them so bad ? how do they get them to look like they were soaked in urine and buried for a month ?  unless thats what they do 
> 
> ive seen some gunto rip offs that where close enough to fool the uneducated but the price gives it away every time $4.99 buy it now with shipping at $99 ,  wondetr what these things are actually worth ,
> 
> 
> Mick


$4.99 incl p&p  :Wink:

----------

